# Paddle shifters on Tiguan R-Line



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

I’m about to pull the trigger on a 2018 Tiguan R-Line. I’ve noticed the ones in North America don’t come with any paddle shifters. I saw this video and it has the same steering wheel we get in North America with paddle shifters. 

https://youtu.be/d0liS6OMDGE 
(Skip to 7:25 mark) 

If anyone could tell me if they’ve added these, or a part number to look up would much be appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodizzle (Oct 18, 2018)

I noticed that as well when I got my R-line . I think it’s a little bit more of an extensive work then just adding shifters to the actual steering wheel. I currently own a Audi S4 B8.5 and I just change the wheel , keep in mind that came with shifters already . The point being , when I remove the wheel on the Audi . The steering wheel has their own individual cut out into the steering wheel that allow the shifters to connect internally. Wiring harness should be the same in the steering neck . 
So instead of you looking for the actual paddles part number I think you should look into a new steering cord that has shift peddles installed . Your airbag would just switch over and then activate the shifters through VCDS


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

The Tig in that video has a DSG trans. While I agree with you that we oughta just be able to have paddle shifters that do the same thing to our 8spd trans as throwing the shifter over to manual mode and selecting the gear, it might be more complicated than that.

At that rate, you're talking first investigating and taking off your steering wheel airbag and examining the connectors behind it, and then having someone with a DSG Tiguan, or any MQB platform car with paddle shifters, doing the same and comparing. My thought is that the connectors will be different because there would have to be signal wire coming from the steering wheel column and head down to the transmission computer.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Savvv said:


> The Tig in that video has a DSG trans. While I agree with you that we oughta just be able to have paddle shifters that do the same thing to our 8spd trans as throwing the shifter over to manual mode and selecting the gear, it might be more complicated than that.
> 
> At that rate, you're talking first investigating and taking off your steering wheel airbag and examining the connectors behind it, and then having someone with a DSG Tiguan, or any MQB platform car with paddle shifters, doing the same and comparing. My thought is that the connectors will be different because there would have to be signal wire coming from the steering wheel column and head down to the transmission computer.


It doesn't necessarily mean the connections are different. They call it multiplex wiring. same wire doing multiple functions.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

DSG on Euro spec TIG is a completely different transmission then in the NA Tiguan... Pretty sure one is not going to simply just bolt up a steering wheel and some connectors to get it to work with NA tiptronic transmission. Wish mine had them, weird jumping from my DSG GTI into the TIG and keep reaching for them... but...using the TIP Shift works just fine as well.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

My problem is I jump from my Passat GT into my wifes Tig and I keep trying to downshift using a (missing) paddle :banghead: The steering wheels are identical in every other way.

Would be great to add a wheel with paddle shifters to the Tig!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Row1Rich said:


> My problem is I jump from my Passat GT into my wifes Tig and I keep trying to downshift using a (missing) paddle :banghead: The steering wheels are identical in every other way.
> 
> Would be great to add a wheel with paddle shifters to the Tig!


If you’re saying that both cars have identical steering wheels other than the Passat having paddle shifters, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, disconnect the batteries and pop the airbags off of each and see what the harness connectors for the steering wheels look like on each. Would be dope if they were identical and it then became a matter of doing a swap. This is the kind of research we need!


----------



## mikeysentra (Apr 28, 2018)

If the MQB is the same as the PQ35 Tiguan; then swapping the wheel for one with paddles should be as simple as swapping the wheels and using vagcom to enable paddle shifters. bI to have been waiting for someone to look into this.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Anyone try this yet? I'm looking at getting a 19 at some point and want to add paddle shifters.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

Zabes64 said:


> Anyone try this yet? I'm looking at getting a 19 at some point and want to add paddle shifters.


not yet ... but looking to do the same to my Tiguan. I drove the Arteon R-Line the other day and it has the flat-bottom r-line steering wheel with paddles ... attempting to source one now at a reasonable price to attempt this mod.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

pillpusher84 said:


> not yet ... but looking to do the same to my Tiguan. I drove the Arteon R-Line the other day and it has the flat-bottom r-line steering wheel with paddles ... attempting to source one now at a reasonable price to attempt this mod.


Last time I looked into it you're looking at about $800 plus airbag for that wheel.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

alucinari said:


> pillpusher84 said:
> 
> 
> > not yet ... but looking to do the same to my Tiguan. I drove the Arteon R-Line the other day and it has the flat-bottom r-line steering wheel with paddles ... attempting to source one now at a reasonable price to attempt this mod.
> ...


Can't deal the airbags between the 2? (Obviously have no idea)


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

not thinking you would need to replace the airbag ... should be a direct swap-over per ODIS


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Rodizzle said:


> I think it’s a little bit more of an extensive work then just adding shifters to the actual steering wheel.





Savvv said:


> The Tig in that video has a DSG trans. While I agree with you that we oughta just be able to have paddle shifters that do the same thing to our 8spd trans as throwing the shifter over to manual mode and selecting the gear, it might be more complicated than that.





christophe15 said:


> DSG on Euro spec TIG is a completely different transmission then in the NA Tiguan... Pretty sure one is not going to simply just bolt up a steering wheel and some connectors to get it to work with NA tiptronic transmission.





pillpusher84 said:


> I drove the Arteon R-Line the other day and it has the flat-bottom r-line steering wheel with paddles ... attempting to source one now at a reasonable price to attempt this mod.





alucinari said:


> Last time I looked into it you're looking at about $800 plus airbag for that wheel.





Zabes64 said:


> Can't deal the airbags between the 2? (Obviously have no idea)





pillpusher84 said:


> not thinking you would need to replace the airbag ... should be a direct swap-over per ODIS












I have the Arteon with paddles- I would think you could easily order this wheel and swap the airbag- then code the paddles. Arteon uses the same 8 spd aisin here and uses the 7 spd DGS overseas same as the overseas Tig Allspace.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

ice4life said:


> I have the Arteon with paddles- I would think you could easily order this wheel and swap the airbag- then code the paddles. Arteon uses the same 8 spd aisin here and uses the 7 spd DGS overseas same as the overseas Tig Allspace.


Would you be willing to do a trade plus beer?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Savvv said:


> Would you be willing to do a trade plus beer?


haha- I wanted this steering wheel (comes on the Arteon R-Line in EU) but they cheaped out for the US and gave us pretty much the normal wheel instead (it has the badge and white stitching)..
I do end up using these paddles a lot and they are awesome. Always liked the VW paddles as they click very precisely.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Really no one on this forum has pulled the off yet? Im curious if it can be done as well. Just got my 2018 R-line and my first mods on the list are:

1. Paddle shifting steering wheel
2. Sprint Booster/BMS pedal tuner
3. Neuspeed piggyback

If I was sure it would work based on another model like an Arteon etc Id go for it. Just not interested in leading the pack as Mr R&D. Been there done that and lost tons of money so... I'll wait to see.


----------



## Elcroato (May 21, 2002)

I pulled it off on a 2020 Tiguan S. It was plug and play. Only issue is that I lost cruise control, but I think it's a coding issue. I'll be playing around with VCDS.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Elcroato said:


> I pulled it off on a 2020 Tiguan S. It was plug and play. Only issue is that I lost cruise control, but I think it's a coding issue. I'll be playing around with VCDS.


What did you all have into it then? As far as part numbers go?


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

Savvv said:


> What did you all have into it then? As far as part numbers go?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Multi-Func...460426?hash=item4b6683cb0a:g:LO4AAOSwyNtdEGLZ

Wheel above is a direct swap for the MK2 Tiguan, no coding needed direct plug and play and will allow you the SEL-P guys to retain heat. 

Arteon wheel works but you'll need to source the airbag from a Golf/Alltrack/Arteon as well, found this out the hard way.


----------



## Elcroato (May 21, 2002)

Part number for the wheel was: 5TA 419 091 AN E74 and the harness that was already inside the stock wheel was: 5QA 919 119.


----------



## VolksBerry (Dec 2, 2019)

this is great information, thank you. Did you get the cruise control working again?


----------



## Elcroato (May 21, 2002)

No, not yet. Still working on it. I'll post once I figure it out.


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

Elcroato said:


> No, not yet. Still working on it. I'll post once I figure it out.


How about now?


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

pillpusher84 said:


> not yet ... but looking to do the same to my Tiguan. I drove the Arteon R-Line the other day and it has the flat-bottom r-line steering wheel with paddles ... attempting to source one now at a reasonable price to attempt this mod.


How about now? :wave:


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

https://eurozonetuning.com/products/ezt-golf-alltrack-e-golf-tiguan-custom-steering-wheel-vw-mk7


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

MCMLXIX said:


> https://eurozonetuning.com/products/ezt-golf-alltrack-e-golf-tiguan-custom-steering-wheel-vw-mk7


Note: This steering wheel will not come with heated steering, lane change vibration or paddle shifters. If your stock wheel has these features, contact us before ordering!


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

I just bought this wheel off eBay, I'll first install it as is and see if all the functions work. If not, I'll try swapping the switches out of the Tig wheel into this one and see what happens.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/353023937820?ul_noapp=true


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

Row1Rich said:


> I just bought this wheel off eBay, I'll first install it as is and see if all the functions work. If not, I'll try swapping the switches out of the Tig wheel into this one and see what happens.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/353023937820?ul_noapp=true



I just found out the Passat has the similar wheel. Looks like its the NON Adaptive Cruise Control buttons which is what I have as well... I have heated seats too so maybe this will work for the heated steering wheel as it looks like it may be controlled by the same button as the seats...

Please keep us posted.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MCMLXIX said:


> I just found out the Passat has the similar wheel. Looks like its the NON Adaptive Cruise Control buttons which is what I have as well... I have heated seats too so maybe this will work for the heated steering wheel as it looks like it may be controlled by the same button as the seats...
> 
> Please keep us posted.


The Passat wheel LOOKS the same, but the wiring is different since the Passat isn't a MQB vehicle (like the Tiguan)


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Mar 18, 2013)

Interested. Any updates on the steering wheel which work or for the most part?


----------



## tiggy_jer (Jun 4, 2021)

This guy swapped his to paddle shifters and says it was direct swap plug and play









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

I can confirm swapping a European Tiguan wheel with paddle shifters into a NA Tiguan requires no programming for everything to work. Mine is a 2018 RLine (non P).


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

Row1Rich said:


> I can confirm swapping a European Tiguan wheel with paddle shifters into a NA Tiguan requires no programming for everything to work. Mine is a 2018 RLine (non P).
> 
> View attachment 125911


All functions working properly?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

locoandroid69 said:


> All functions working properly?


Yes


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Late chiming in here folks but the only thing to consider is that when you find a wheel on ebay or wherever, make sure the buttons are the same as ours. I didn't check for part numbers but essentially make sure the buttons on the new wheel are in the same place as your existing wheel. There are some variations due to other countries requirements for icons and what not and some have different drive aid variations. They might in the end all work but I recall someone here saying their cruise control didn't work...so just double check everything lines up. I have a slight click in my steering wheel from time to time (I've had the clock spring replaced its not that) and I'm pretty sure its just the airbag springs that hold it into the wheel. One fell out when I was removing the wheel so it might have gotten bound up again when installing it.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

mattchatr said:


> Late chiming in here folks but the only thing to consider is that when you find a wheel on ebay or wherever, make sure the buttons are the same as ours. I didn't check for part numbers but essentially make sure the buttons on the new wheel are in the same place as your existing wheel. There are some variations due to other countries requirements for icons and what not and some have different drive aid variations. They might in the end all work but I recall someone here saying their cruise control didn't work...so just double check everything lines up. I have a slight click in my steering wheel from time to time (I've had the clock spring replaced its not that) and I'm pretty sure its just the airbag springs that hold it into the wheel. One fell out when I was removing the wheel so it might have gotten bound up again when installing it.


Agreed, make sure the buttons are the same. A couple icons are slightly different on mine, but all the buttons work as before.

I bought my wheel on Ebay UK and had it shipped to my sister in the UK, picked it up last month while there on a trip.


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

Someone did the swap on a 2021 R-line ?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I have been looking and looking at wheels and still haven't found one with paddles, that will fit, THAT HAS HEAT.
If anyone knows of one, I'm all ears....👂👂

Bob. 👀


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

Trying to get my hand on an Arteon 2020 steering wheel with heated, paddle and adaptive


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

mrdouble99 said:


> Trying to get my hand on an Arteon 2020 steering wheel with heated, paddle and adaptive


Arteon wheel is going to require a different airbag, the airbag mounting system is completely different then what's found in the Tiguan.


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

ec2k1gt said:


> Arteon wheel is going to require a different airbag, the airbag mounting system is completely different then what's found in the Tiguan.


 But the steering is the same visualy


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

mrdouble99 said:


> But the steering is the same visualy


I got the same response (need to change the airbag, from a seller on Aliexpress on this....)









218.64US $ 50% OFF|Suitable For Vw Passat B8 B8.5 Pa Steering Wheel With Shift Paddles And Steering Wheel Heating Function - Steering Wheels & Steering Wheel Hubs - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I was all in..until I needed to buy an airbag 

I thought I hit "paydirt"....

Bob.


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

mrdouble99 said:


> But the steering is the same visualy


Yes, visually they’re identical.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

ec2k1gt said:


> Yes, visually they’re identical.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That suck, i realy want paddle


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

somebody found the right steering for the Tiguan ?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

tiggy_jer said:


> This guy swapped his to paddle shifters and says it was direct swap plug and play
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Row1Rich said:


> I can confirm swapping a European Tiguan wheel with paddle shifters into a NA Tiguan requires no programming for everything to work. Mine is a 2018 RLine (non P).
> 
> View attachment 125911


I can attest to this being the only way found so far to getting paddles on a US Tiguan, buy one from Europe and have it shipped here. Works flawlessly, plug and play.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Row1Rich said:


> I can attest to this being the only way found so far to getting paddles on a US Tiguan, buy one from Europe and have it shipped here. Works flawlessly, plug and play.


If I recall correctly (from reading that thread), in this particular instance, the owner, while doing the swap, lost the "heating" function of the wheel.
I would very much like to retain that function along with the added benefit of the paddles.

Still looking for such animal....

Bob.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

OhioSpyderman said:


> If I recall correctly (from reading that thread), in this particular instance, the owner, while doing the swap, lost the "heating" function of the wheel.
> I would very much like to retain that function along with the added benefit of the paddles.
> 
> Still looking for such animal....
> ...


Yeah, my car didn't come with the heat function, so this wheel works for me.


----------

